# Bionic 2?



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

So, dropped my phone and shattered the screen. I am getting it replaced through asurion and it is not in stock. they said they can send me a comparable phone so now I'm getting the Bionic 2? Has anyone ever heard this and are there any differences. I hope i can still install the same roms. My bionic worked perfectly and i never had any data drops. Lets hope this phone works just as good.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't heard that a bionic 2 existed. I would be wary of them just plain being wrong about that.


----------



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, it will be here tomorrow. i will update what it's like. I'm sure its just the same phone, maybe updated with the latest ota or something.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

...


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

thedon781978 said:


> So, dropped my phone and shattered the screen. I am getting it replaced through asurion and it is not in stock. they said they can send me a comparable phone so now I'm getting the Bionic 2? Has anyone ever heard this and are there any differences. I hope i can still install the same roms. My bionic worked perfectly and i never had any data drops. Lets hope this phone works just as good.


While there have been a couple hardware revisions of the Bionic, the closest equivalent that they could send you is either a D4 or an original Razr. Possibly a Galaxy Nexus if they're reaching.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Herrsmoothe said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that it is probably the 2nd release of the bionic. The original had 8gb on board with an 8gb sd card pre installed, the 2nd release came with 16gb on board with no sd card pre installed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


There is so much misinformation in this post I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

...


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

...


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Herrsmoothe said:


> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki
> 
> What misinformation? I got my bionic in December of last year. It came with 8 on board and an 8gb sd card pre installed. Shortly after I got mine there was talk of a bionic 2. When I got my wife a bionic a few months ago, they had come out with the bionic 16gb which comes with 16gb on board and no pre installed sd card.
> 
> Before you call something misinformation you better be able to back it up.


Then you got ripped off. I got a bionic day 1. It had 16GB internal memory (8 for OS and apps, 8 as internal storage) and came with a 16GB SD card stock. I then got a refurb replacement in April and it had the exact same specs.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Herrsmoothe said:


> Here you go. Amazing what Google-ing before you post can do.
> http://en.m.wikipedi...ki/Droid_Bionic
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Yes, because Wikipedia is always 100% error free.

Here. Try Motorola's site. I see nothing about multiple revisions:

http://www.motorola....d=mobile-phones

Edit: Oh and here's a review from release day on Android Community showing the specs as 16GB internal and coming with a 16GB card: http://androidcommunity.com/motorola-droid-bionic-review-20110908/

As you said, its amazing what you can do when you Google before you post. Of course, accepting the first thing you read on the Internet is true and posting can be hazardous too. It also helps to have actually bought the device in question and know the specs of the things you purchase.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Back on topic, I looked up information on the "Bionic 2". Looks like Asurion placed a "Bionic 2" on their list of devices around the end of March, but the rumors about a new device fizzled shortly after that. There was a discounted Bionic sold with THE SAME SPECS as the original, but without an included SD Card that is mentioned, and the thought was that Asurion might be referencing that as a separate device. But since replacements usually don't come with an SD Card this makes no sense. You'll probably be getting a regular old Bionic and Asurion classified it as a Bionic 2 for whatever reason.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

C'mon Don, what was it?!

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, turns out my first bionic had 8gb internal storage with a 16gb sd card. the replace phone i got has 16gb internal storage with no sd card. plus it's not refurbished, it's actually brand new so i think i made out ok. So this bionic 2 is actually the same phone with a little extra memory.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

thedon781978 said:


> Ok, turns out my first bionic had 8gb internal storage with a 16gb sd card. the replace phone i got has 16gb internal storage with no sd card. plus it's not refurbished, it's actually brand new so i think i made out ok. So this bionic 2 is actually the same phone with a little extra memory.


Does it say Bionic 2 on the box? I find this odd, because there is zero information about such a device, other than rumors floating on the internet. You have any screen shots? You may want to send them to one of the major Droid blogs, because you might be the first person to actually get this device. I couldn't find any confirmed sightings outside of Asurions website mentioning it.


----------



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

SonicJoe said:


> Does it say Bionic 2 on the box? I find this odd, because there is zero information about such a device, other than rumors floating on the internet. You have any screen shots? You may want to send them to one of the major Droid blogs, because you might be the first person to actually get this device. I couldn't find any confirmed sightings outside of Asurions website mentioning it.


nope. it doesn't say bionic 2 anywhere. looks identical to my old phone. just has more internal memory.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

thedon781978 said:


> nope. it doesn't say bionic 2 anywhere. looks identical to my old phone. just has more internal memory.


Just had another confirmed one at Droid Hive. I'm going to guess at this point that Motorola started manufacturing them and then VZW pulled the Bionic so now Asurion is using them for replacements. I wonder if the fxz is going to work since it flashes an image to internal storage?


----------

